# Has anyone done Beginner Novice?



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We are entered in Beginner Novice at an upcoming trial (8/14) but haven't had a chance to see it live or try it at a match. I've been to 5 matches and 3 trials since the class became official and no one has offered it.

I'm thinking the most difficult parts will be not having unlimited communication and keeping my hands in position. 

It seems fairly straight forward, but was wondering if anyone has encountered an unexpected surprise. I'm hoping it is what it seems.

Thanks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't actually seen it, but in talking to judges it seems there is still some confusion about how to set up the part where you leave the dog and walk around the ring


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I hate to say it but they seem to be very confused about that part. They are learning but....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm going to give it a try... but I'll take a class first before entering any shows. 

I'm not that crazy about having to read signs when I'd rather stare only at my dog. <- That's the reason why I've avoided rally so long.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I went and looked at the results for the 3 days they held it at Reliant and the B class was a really competitive class. I know one day that 1st was a 199. But then since there are no rules about titles there were dogs in the class with CD's and CDX's.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Share with us how your experience is... I've found both Beginner novice and pre-novice around here and I can't figure out which/if/what I should try it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I haven't actually seen it, but in talking to judges it seems there is still some confusion about how to set up the part where you leave the dog and walk around the ring


What seems to be the problem? I assumed they set you up like the novice recall, have you leave your dog and you walk the inside perimeter of the ring. What have you seen?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The biggest question I've seen is do you set the dog up near the ring gates like most exercises are, or is the dog put in the center of the ring while you walk around. Then there is the whole walk around the ring thing....do you walk straight out to the other end of the ring and then start walking the perimeter, or do you make an immediate right or left turn when leaving the dog. I was listening in on a conversation between 3 judges last week and they all had different views on how it should be done.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

*Sit/Stay Walk around ring update*



Loisiana said:


> The biggest question I've seen is do you set the dog up near the ring gates like most exercises are, or is the dog put in the center of the ring while you walk around. Then there is the whole walk around the ring thing....do you walk straight out to the other end of the ring and then start walking the perimeter, or do you make an immediate right or left turn when leaving the dog. I was listening in on a conversation between 3 judges last week and they all had different views on how it should be done.


AKC just sent out a missive to the judges stating that this exercise is to be performed with the dog sitting in the middle of the ring. They included a diagram showing how the exercise is to be performed (haven't seen the diagram). It appears the handler walk forward from the dog to the end of the ring then goes left or right walking around the ring returning to their dog on the same path that they left on.

We just came back from a match and tried this out. Augie didn't break but he did the owl neck thing to watch me when I went behind him and his front feet moved a little. It will be interesting to see how the dog's handle their handlers going behind them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's kind of ridiculous to have the handlers walk behind the dog in beginners novice when they'll never have to do that again, they don't even do that in the open B class. There's a huge difference between just the circling around the dog to get back into heel position versus going a significant distance behind the dog.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I think it's kind of ridiculous to have the handlers walk behind the dog in beginners novice when they'll never have to do that again, they don't even do that in the open B class. There's a huge difference between just the circling around the dog to get back into heel position versus going a significant distance behind the dog.


I agree it doesn't make sense to expect this of beginner dogs when it isn't done in the more advanced classes. I think both judges and exhibitors will agree with this one and I'm sure AKC will hear complaints about it. :doh:

We try the real deal next weekend, will post how it went. I hear the judge yells and stomps around the ring; this should be fun.:no:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> I hear the judge yells and stomps around the ring:no:


uh - WHAT???


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

*Beginner Novice Update*

So we did Beginner Novice today and here was my surprise. We were the first team in the ring. Good thing I studied the exercises because the Judge didn't and was looking through the obedience regs the entire time in the ring and asking me questions about how to do things. :doh:

We got our first leg and first place, but this was definitely weird.:gotme:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> So we did Beginner Novice today and here was my surprise. We were the first team in the ring. Good thing I studied the exercises because the Judge didn't and was looking through the obedience regs the entire time in the ring and asking me questions about how to do things. :doh:
> 
> We got our first leg and first place, but this was definitely weird.:gotme:


You should be able to figure out by the judging schedule if you're the first dog in -- that way you won't be caught off guard again!

Congrats on the leg and the placement! Who was your judge?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah if it's not regular novice, open, or utility, many judges don't know the rules too well. The first time I ever showed in Grad Open (back before it was titling) was a total mess, judge had no idea what was going on, I had to pretty much recite the regs for him.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> You should be able to figure out by the judging schedule if you're the first dog in -- that way you won't be caught off guard again!


unless there's absentees, moves for conflicts, etc. It never seems fail, it seems like the first dog on the schedule is always absent.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I knew we were the first team in, the surprise was the Judge not knowing the exercises and having to read the obedience regs during our entire run and then asking me questions about how to do things. I've never had this happen before.


----------

